
For the platform that is Hooker Rank (HackerRank) - trolliloquy
https://medium.com/@trolliloquy/for-the-platform-that-is-hooker-rank-7b032623b470
======
trolliloquy
Hacker Rank is infamous for conducting & cashing on a largely debated type of
pre-interview screening process, a.k.a. flip a binary tree interview test,
also known white board test.

Here, I narrate my experience in one pre-interview screening process, where I
failed the test because of the idiocyncrasies with the platform itself. A
platform that is the zen for coders, that cashes out on the principle of
evalutation of candidates on their problem & algorithm solving abilities,
failed miserably to implement one on their own, also that they boast that they
know how to hire great programmers, but your own programmers are dimwits who
don’t know how to write proper test cases & test case outputs.

